# Names



## belf1125

I've loved a few of the names I've read on these forums and just wondered if everyone would share the names of their current or past vizslas.  If there's a story behind it, I'd love to know! 
We named our's Shelby because my husband loves Shelby Cobras.


----------



## june

Hi, our new girl is called ruby (which is a nod to her colouring). i really wanted to call her bree (as in van der kamp from desperate housewifes - shes a feisty red head) but couldnt face explaining the name to each new person we met. also people might have thought i named her after brie cheese! not good. if we were having a boy we would have had a chris evans connection as hes my favourite red headed man! if youre living outsdie of the uk sorry you may not know who he is!!


----------



## Lisa

We named Catan after a board game, 'Settlers of Catan'. The whole family became obsessed with playing this game a few years back. We've since taught it to everyone we know. When we told friends and family the name they pretty much laughed at us and said 'ya that makes sense'.


----------



## gunnr

My first V was Boone. Every guy wants a dog named Boone at one point in his life. 
2nd V was Silkcut. named after a finer grade of Tobacco.
3rd V was Rush ( Gold Rush) Named for his color and promise in the field. 
4th, current, V is named Tika. Very delicate and refined, but she's tough as nails too. She's beautiful.
5th,current, V is Gunnr. She's a straight ahead no nonsense machine. She was born to be a hunting dog first, and a pet second. Gunnr translated is roughly straight to battle.


----------



## DixiesMom

I have Reba, and her name is twofold, I have known and worked with a couple of Rebas and every one was a redhead. Her registered name is Lil's Rockin' Redd Rebel...and Rebel was shortened/changed to Reba.


----------



## tgrove

bella is my V's name

went to a website for Hungarian girl names and picked one. I want her name to be true to her breed origins, and will do the same for my next one.


----------



## jas

I wanted a hungarian name, but couldn't find one that suited, so named him oscar


----------



## barrel browner

OURS V IS CALLED PURDEY, 
MY HUSBAND WORKS WITH GUNS AND SINCE A PURDEY IS A VERY EXPENSIVE, HIGH MAINTENCE, ELEGANT TOP OF THE RANGE GUN WE THOUGHT IT SUITED OUR VERY EXPENSIVE, HIGH MAINTENCE, ELEGANT TOP OF THE RANGE VERY VERY SPECIAL GIRL! ! ! ! !
WE PLAN TO HAVE A SECOND IN A COUPLE OF YEARS TIME CALLED MANTON (AGAIN ANOTHER GUN LINK) AFTER ALL THEY ARE GUN DOGS!


----------



## grahama

Hi,

we as a family spent months trying to decide on a name. Names came and went, came and went again. However when we went to choose her she had sooo much loose skin that instantly Peanut came to mind with it's wrinkly outer husk and the colour fitted perfectly.

This was one name that was suggested by myself right at the start. all those heated discussions !!! but she is now ours and suits her name perfectly, we think anyway.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

well the grandma of my vizslas is named tündéri witch is hungarian for fairy, their mom's name is something like "cheella" its suppose to mean star of something like that, my girl's name is Lillian, but Lili for short, our boy is Tobi ...just Tobi lol, i am planning on naming Lili's puppy if she ever has a female Rikka witch is a type of japanese flower arrangement


----------



## Big Rick

We looked at a bunch of Hungarian names but they were too hard to pronounce. One of our favorite TV shows is Dexter (on Showtime), the loveable serial killer that works for the police department. He's a red head so it fit perfectly.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

Big said:


> We looked at a bunch of Hungarian names but they were too hard to pronounce. One of our favorite TV shows is Dexter (on Showtime), the loveable serial killer that works for the police department. He's a red head so it fit perfectly.


nice, thats a good name, and a good show to boot


----------



## rorospeeps

We also went through many possible names (including "Denny, Denny Crane" from Boston Legal"). We then found Ronan which means little seal. Because of their coat, it seemed so right. It is also a very masculine name, so we stuck with that. We also think it's funny that our Golden can say "Ro-Ro", so that is his nickname.


----------



## virgilsmom

Our 1st V was Lincoln, something to do with Abraham Lincoln and the redcoats, my husband named him. 

Current V is Virgil after Virgil Earp -- Wyatt Earps brother, no reason except I like westerns and our other dog is Victor so the names kinda went together. "Virgil, Victor leave the cats alone", "Virgil, Victor sit." etc. 

Actually when we would correct Virgil poor Victor kept thinking he was doing something wrong because the names really are too close.


----------



## scooby

Hi there seems to be some real intellectual naming of some V's afraid mine is not that clever, the boys chose Scooby after 'Scooby Doo' and I must say it suits him fine, long legs which he seems to have no control over, scared of his own shadow but very loyal !


----------



## Sahara

Tizane is a female gypsy. Talking to a Hungarian girl I found out we don't have the right pronunciation but I like the way it sounds when we say it so the name stays. And we call her Zane for short.


----------



## 1notenough

As long as she comes when called .mud puddel would have been a fine name too


----------



## Casey09

We named our girl Casey. For as long as we've been together, my fiance said if we get a dog her name will be Casey. It fits her perfectly.


----------



## Ruby

Hi,
We have a 'Ruby' although I wanted to call her Gretchen but my husband said it sounded too much like 'wretching'! He wanted to call her Martha which I just hated!
If we had a boy I wanted to call him Solomon or Amos!!

Ruby is 5 1/2 mths old now and I said to my husband the other day 'I hate Ruby's name' and he said 'me too!' but it really does suit her, besides I think she thinks her name is NO! at the moment !!!!lol


----------



## DixiesMom

Been there done that. Just getting past it actually.


----------



## Vlicked

Ruby said:


> but it really does suit her, besides I think she thinks her name is NO! at the moment !!!!lol


Yeah. ours too!

Well, I come from a long line of Norwegians and Loki is the Norse god of mischief (and Loki certainly lives up to his name). His registered name is Ducati's Red Lokimotive.


----------



## williajm

Our boy is named Scout. We named him Scout because I was always active in Boy Scouts, and he is my hunting housedog.


----------



## Kasey71209

These are all so cool I love finding out how people name their pets! 

Our boy is kasey..meaning alert, vigor(strength of body and mind)..we felt it fit the breed perfectly


----------



## Kailua

Our poor dog went through an identity crisis for awhile...couldn't find a name that matched him and finally we chose Snickers...my husband and I both love the candy and the dog matches it-sweet with a little nuts!!!


----------



## treetops1974

We named our male Rio b/c we thought he'd like the water (and my wife is Spanish) ... until now - the only water he enjoys is in his dish and the ocassional bath ... still not water broken ... guess the name jinxed it ... should have named him shoe eating-counter-surfing-jumper instead ;D


----------



## sarahaf

We researched Hungarian names and liked Rozsa (rose or flower--also a nod to her coloring) because we could pronounce it, but we wanted a name others could also pronounce so we just call her Rosie.


----------



## Moreteyne

We have Tessa, Jojo, Saffi, Lolli, Zucca, Pi, Puds & Érsek.


----------



## Lisa

Moreteyne - All at once? ...and all V's?


----------



## spicyvizsla

our female V is named cayenne, after the pepper, of course.  she's got a super spicy personality. at our local dog park, i've met a few other V's with cute names. a male named zipper, 2 other males both named odie (this is a very common hungarian name, apparently) & another male named clifford, after 'clifford, the big red dog'! that book/tv series was written for the author's hungarian vizsla, clifford! ;D


----------



## krusty

We named our girl Freya. Mainly because my husband wanted to call our second daughter Freya and I over ruled. It also has the Norse meaning of 'Queen of the Goddesses'. As it turns out that is quite appropriate. She demands to be treated as such.


----------



## englishvizsla

We also tried to find a Hungarian connection for our pup so we decided on Ferdie - short for Ferdinand after Archduke Franz Ferdinand who was Austro-Hungarian (bit of a tenuous link I know!!).

Now everyone asks us if we either like the band or are Manchester United fans!!


----------



## doglover

My husbands grandparents had a dog named Clyde that died about 40 years ago and they are still talking about Clyde today. It seems every family gathering he is mentioned.
My husband said "I bet my grandma would like it if we named him Clyde." How could I say no to that?
He is definetly a Clyde!


----------



## Pineapple Princess

Our girl is coming home on Dec 11 and I'm pretty sure she's going to be "Hobie" or "Hobey". Named after the Hobey Baker collegiate hockey award. 

I created a spreadsheet of names - I'm a freak like that. I loved Pike, Kella, Jorja, Clover, Devo, Luka, Barbaro, Trizstan, Lamour, Cyrano and Hula. ;D

If anyone needs more ideas, email me, I have like 500 in that spreadsheet...


----------



## coppermiles

Our 11 yr old male V is named Sierra and our 7 1/2 week old male V is named Copper.


----------



## aaclonts

Garrett named our V Charlie (meaning FREE MAN) and even though I was opposed to it at first (as I wanted Edmund), the deal was that he could choose the name. Charlie has really developed into his own FREE MAN and has quite the independent personality! Registered name is Charlies' Midnight Rebel Rouser, after his pedigree!


----------



## Bodhi

We name our pets after trees... Our cats are named Chestnut and Banyan. When we decided to adopt a Vizsla in the spring of 2009, we agreed to name him Bodhi after the Bodhi tree. It so happened that he was born on the Buddha's birthday and his name became more meaningful as the Buddha was "enlightened" under the Bodhi tree. He has become our Bodhisattva by reminding us to be present everyday and to greet all beings with happiness (maybe he greets all beings with a little too much enthusiasm with his happiness). 

I really enjoyed reading the thoughtful comments and care others have put into naming their Vizsla (pets). 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Big Rick

When we ordered our little girl we tried to come up with a name that would speak to her coloring. Most of the names were fairly ordinary and overused (IMHO). We hit the thesaurus and decided on Scarlet. It fits her pretty well 'cause in addition to being a red dog she's a real 'Southern Belle'.


----------



## bounce

I started out wanting a Hungarian name for my pup, and had found a site full of potential names (http://www.pumi.org/abc/nevek/nevek.html) and commands and such, but decided to go another route. I went with Bouncing Fireball, Bounce, because I have visions of her bouncing through a field and her Sire is DC Fieldfire's High Octane. She comes home in 8 days!


----------



## marishavh

Bentley was named so by the breeder because he was born with a broken tail and it was bent sideways (the bent part was docked off so you wouldn't know today) and we thought it was cute and kept it.

Our new pup Elwood I just thought of the name one night and liked it and I'm also a Blues Brothers fan


----------



## BenAS

Digby is the name of our 3 month V. Always wanted a dog call Digby. 

But I tend to call him all of these things... pork chop, fuzz face, Ginger Ninja, Puddles, Folds (because of the skin) Wrinkles, Doggles, Dogbert, Stretch, Legs... but only when I want to talk to him without him doing anything, as at the moment as soon as he hears his name he come running....


----------



## remmy600

Our is Remington, named after a shotgun for a hunting dog. We picked the name long before we found the right V and as it turned out the sire was named Remington as well. Like you, BenAS, we call her many different things: mainly remmy, but also rigor (because the way her arms and legs go straight out and hold when she stretches- see image below), pumpkin, pookey, remmers, booger (she gets eye boogers all the time).


----------



## Mischa

My boyfriend and I decided to name her Mischa (the Vizsla). We thought of a few names, browsed some Hungarian name sites. I really like paprika, as it's a Hungarian spice and kind of the same colour as Vs but it's kind of difficult to yell out loud in public. "PA-PREE-KAAAA! C'mere!" Or, "PAPPYYY" for short - strange, right?


----------



## fiona long

our vizsla in bailey - smooth silky just like the drink and not too far from the colour!!


----------



## turfguy

We named our boy V Cooper...my girlfriend came up with it and it really seems to fit him well. We do have some other nicknames for him though like Wiggle Butt, Coop, Pooper Cooper, Kazoo (cause he makes sounds like a kazoo) and Crazy. As I am typing this he is laying next to me snoring some major logs! Ha, so **** cute.


----------



## Tulip

Our boy is called Semper as we are extremely high-brow and wanted a latin name for him, Semper Fidelis, it means _"Always Faithful_".......yeah, right!!!!!!  ;D  ;D ha, ha, ha....

Nice as that is, he is actually named after the tune my husbands lifelong football team walk out on to the pitch to.......so as you can see, I had very little influence in the selection, but it does suit him as he can look quite regal!! Not really sure about the faithful yet as he has had very little chance to roam.

I also do like the translation of the latin even if it did have no influence on the naming! 

Loving everyones stories xx


----------



## RyanColleenLia

We're naming our V Lia. My fiance and I agree on a lot of things, but there are some things we don't see eye to eye on. The first was deciding on a dog, luckily we both fell in love with V's. Then when it came time to name her, we did not agree on anything. Then I suggested Lia and to my surprise he agreed. We get to bring Lia home in 4 days! ;D


----------



## gunnr

Lia is a good choice. 
Two syllables. The tone and inflection in your voice can be changed on either syllable to communicate. A sharp "Li" can drop it to one syllable for an entirley different communication.


----------



## grnyg

Hello all, 

Our family is Hungarian so we had been familiar with the breed for many years prior to owning one. Guszti (goostie) which is the affectionate contraction of Gusztav or Gus in English which he also goes by was actually named after one of my father's friends who was always friendly and had a good sense of humor, so when my brother flew our 6 week Vizsla puppy back to Ohio from Southern Ca where he was born, we called him Guszti, especially since it is a two syllable name and apparently more easily distinguished from one syllable commands (cursing in Hungarian excluded).


----------



## remmy600

Hey! 
What part of Ohio?? We are here in Columbus. . . if you are nearby we can get them together to run! Always a good thing!


----------



## Shannon89

It took forever to decide on what I was going to name my V but my boyfriend and I finally decided on Bauer. I like to think we named him after Jack Bauer from the tv show 24 (complete awesome character) but my boyfriend thinks we named him after Bauer the company that makes hockey gear (he is obsessed with hockey).


----------



## vizslandobes

Grady. My husband chose it because of "The Shining". I didn't realize it at the time, but that's what I'm told.

So, if my Vizsla takes an axe to me and the family, it was my husband's fault


----------



## grnyg

Hello all, 

@renny600: We live in Pickerington, just SE of Columbus, I have been itching to get up to Antrim Park by Route 315 and I-70 to get Guszti into the water.

@Shannon89: That is funny, because we were going to name out son Jack until 24 came on, and I did not want him to be the butt of any jokes!


----------

